# Selling Fry



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I think it's time for me to setup a tank just for the fry. I have way too many now in my 120g and some are getting quite big. How hard/easy would it be to sell Neolamprologus Pulcher "Daffodil" fry?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

post em up and see is the best way.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, I guess so.


----------

